# Case Logic SLRC 201



## sam1 (Nov 11, 2012)

hi guys, i want to get this dslr holster bag from ebay 
Case-Logic-SLR-Zoom-Holster-SLRC-201
This is going to be my first experience on ebay and i'm a little confused about the condition "Octroi If applicable to be paid by buyer in certain cities." .
The question is, is there a possibility of the courier guys charging me any arbitrary amount as octroi? any advice in this regard would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2012)

Dont worry...I have no experience of paying octroi on any item...but I think mumbai still have octroi...but the item is also in mumbai...most other cities dont charge octroi anymore


----------



## sam1 (Nov 13, 2012)

thnx sujoyp.


----------

